# Dinner for Shmucks



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

One of the funniest movies I have watched in a long time. I was very tired and a little intoxicated, so I am not sure how good of a judge I was, but it had me crying. I definitley would see this one.

matteo


----------



## ddgtr (Nov 1, 2009)

Haha, I haven't seen it but I'll try it!! It happened to me many times, having a few makes everything look twice as good, including chicks!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## soulgolem (Nov 23, 2010)

it's a remake of a french movie, it was really big in france and quebec/canada about a decade ago, I'm lucky to understand the language, but haven't watched the remake yet


----------



## soulgolem (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm guessing they went for a different style, more american, I'm a big fan of steve carell, but only in the office, got me curious, I think I'll check it out !


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Definitely planning on checking this one out. 

Hard to go wrong with Carrell and Rudd.


----------

